# portmaster -L error



## mfaridi (Nov 29, 2009)

today after two days , when I run this command I see this error

```
portmaster -L
```

I see this 

```
===>>> at-spi-1.26.0_1
	===>>> New version available: at-spi-1.28.1
===>>> atk-1.28.0
===>>> autoconf-2.62
===>>> avahi-app-0.6.25_2
===>>> avahi-gtk-0.6.25_1
===>>> babl-0.0.22_1
===>>> bash-4.0.35
===>>> bison-2.4.1,1
===>>> bitmap-1.0.3_1
===>>> bitstream-vera-1.10_4
===>>> blt-2.4z_2
===>>> boost-libs-1.39.0
===>>> boost-python-libs-1.39.0_1
===>>> brasero-2.26.3_1
	===>>> New version available: brasero-2.28.2_1
===>>> bug-buddy-2.26.0_1
	===>>> New version available: bug-buddy-2.28.0
===>>> cairo-1.8.8,1
===>>> cairomm-1.8.4
===>>> cdrdao-1.2.3
===>>> cln-1.3.1
===>>> clutter-0.8.8_1
	===>>> New version available: clutter-1.0.8
===>>> clutter-cairo-0.8.2_1

===>>> Is /usr/ports/graphics/clutter-cairo/Makefile missing?
===>>> Aborting update
```

I run this command in root and user and I use cvsup twice but I see this error again


----------



## avilla@ (Nov 29, 2009)

that's because that port doesn't exist: running csup is useless. the directory wasn't removed because you probably have some extra files in it (work/, i bet). just `# rm -r /usr/ports/graphics/clutter-cairo`

remember that you can check ports existence on http://freshports.org (and on http://freebsd.org, of course):



> port moved to graphics/clutter on 2009-11-28
> REASON: This port is obsolete, all functionality is now in graphics/clutter


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2009)

xzhayon said:
			
		

> remember that you can check ports existence on http://freshports.org (and on http://freebsd.org, of course):


Normally it is also mentioned in /usr/ports/MOVED. Unfortunately I can't seem to find the entry for this one.


----------



## avilla@ (Nov 29, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Normally it is also mentioned in /usr/ports/MOVED. Unfortunately I can't seem to find the entry for this one.



actually, it's there 



> `$ grep clutter-cairo /usr/ports/MOVED`
> graphics/clutter-cairo|graphics/clutter|2009-11-28|This port is obsolete, all functionality is now in graphics/clutter


----------

